# New Omega Seamaster Diver 300M 2018



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Omega introduce a new Seamaster diver 300m for 2018 .

https://www.fratellowatches.com/2018-omega-seamaster-diver-300m/


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The black version is very nice


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

looks great - love the more modern wave look... think I want one :yes:


----------



## BigCheese1986 (Mar 18, 2018)

Love that they have brought back the wave dial and definitely makes me want one even more than I already did. Not a big fan of the non-wave dial model.

On first viewing, I really like the grey dial but would need to see it in the flesh. I like things that are a bit different but it could be a model that ages fairly quickly.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Superb that's all I can say.


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

It is interesting how they have been trying to invent something new without changing the classic design. So far I don't think they're succeeding quite yet.

The model they had before without waves at all on the dial was so strange to look at. This is kind of an in-between...


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

The dial is a very clever design. The larger markers and re-styled hands would have been just fine with the current wave free model, but out of proportion with the old style more intricate wavy dial. The proportions are spot on in the new model IMO. But I'm keen to see how deep the laser engraving on the ceramic dial looks in real life?

I'm even keener to pop into a boutique when back in Bkk next week to see if they will be doing a deal on the current black dialed model, which is my favourite.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

I really like the new wave dial, I like the transparent case back and it has a different movement too. I wonder if its any thicker? I was looking to buy a Seamaster Diver as my next watch and tried some on in the Omega boutique only Monday night. I asked whether they were bringing the wave dial back and was told 'No' by the salesman. Pah, wadda they know! I need to see one in the flesh first so I think I'll wait until they come out in July (unless they are available to view before then) before making my mind up. I wonder whether they'll be offering the chrono version with a wave dial too?


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Steve D UK said:


> I really like the new wave dial, I like the transparent case back and it has a different movement too. I wonder if its any thicker? I was looking to buy a Seamaster Diver as my next watch and tried some on in the Omega boutique only Monday night. I asked whether they were bringing the wave dial back and was told 'No' by the salesman. Pah, wadda they know! I need to see one in the flesh first so I think I'll wait until they come out in July (unless they are available to view before then) before making my mind up. I wonder whether they'll be offering the chrono version with a wave dial too?


 Yes, the 2018 model will be thicker at 13.56mm.

The current and previous models have thinner cases ( around 11mm IIRC), indeed this is one of the features that I find attractive in the SMP. The SMP was able to achieve this by having the ETA 2892-A2 followed by the ETA 2892-A2 based 2500 movements. Moving to the 8800 movement I guess has resulted in a thicker watch. Interesting that the case diameter has increased from 41.5mm to 42mm.

I find the modern interpretation of the wave dial interesting. I was just getting used to the current non-wave dials!

Also the lovely deep contoured hippocampus and waves on the case back has been lost to a display back.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

New? Really? Looks like the same old tired design to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I am uber fussy about detailing and the current inky black Seamaster is the only one I would have ever brought ( and did )....
> 
> The case back is sublime , the size is perfect and the overall feel of the watch is about as good as it gets...


 That :yes:


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Well I have the current blue plain face and love it!

Expected something new from Omega, this was not it.....


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

A couple of thoughts. Firstly the thickness of the new design is a big turn off for me. 13.56mm is about the same as the first 2500 movement Planet Ocean which wears like a much bigger heavier watch than the 1120 movement SMPs which wear a smidgen over 11mm. The 2500 movement SMPs gained about 1mm and already felt less balanced and comfortable as a result so this is a big negative IMO. Secondly, the return of the waves is a plus, as above the plain gloss dial does notheing for me and this is better to my eye. The eyesore/wristsore He valve is still there and seemingly bigger than ever. This might have been a good opportunity to ditch it once and for all or integrate it like others have managed. The big disappointment for me is that they have persevered with the now rather 90s Bond look and not snuck a 2254 sword hands version in, but I guess they have the 60s SM300 look covered by the PO and SM300 MC (which of course cost more). Skeleton hands just aren't as good as solid lume sword hands, iconic or not!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Now I do like the blue one, and the black one for that matter. The last Seamaster I had was a 2000s Bond and I loved the wave dial. Nice to see it back. Heavier markers and hands are welcome, but they've managed to keep it looking familiar.

Very nice.


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

Does this mean retailers will soon be discounting the current non-wave versions?


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

russelk said:


> Does this mean retailers will soon be discounting the current non-wave versions?


 Hope so, might get a black one.


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

Richy said:


> Hope so, might get a black one.


 Me too.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

russelk said:


> Me too.


 me 3


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Rotundus said:


> me 3


 Me 4


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

And me - lol!

And 100's of others.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I like what they've done with it, it is an iconic watch so to change it significantly would be detrimental, no one blinks whe Tag footer about with the Monaco or Roladex messes about with one of theirs so why all the detractors?

For me, this is the best SMP they've done to date..



















It's a bugger to photograph though..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If only they`d fitted it with sword hands rather then those (imo) fecking orrible skeletal ones


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I reckon the current blue one will be discounted, but the Black one won't be ... simple reason because its outselling the blue by quite a margin and production I would assume is finite and has probably been halted on that particular watch


 Is that based on UK sales or everywhere?

I find it hard to believe they will have two versions of the same model available ongoing.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Black and blue both available at Iconic for £2,400. There is no noticeable evidence that the Blue is a slower seller ie the discounts on both are similar across the board at several retailers.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Bit of a shame they're not opting it in the mid-size, but presumably that wasn't a bit seller.


----------



## Jamie1989 (Mar 18, 2018)

Seeing this version of the Omega has certainly peaked my interest...I was overtly unimpressed by the other ones I had seen but this one feels slightly more edgy!

I still think I would stuggle with it though as I prefer bigger faces!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Biker said:


> I like what they've done with it, it is an iconic watch so to change it significantly would be detrimental, no one blinks whe Tag footer about with the Monaco or Roladex messes about with one of theirs so why all the detractors?
> 
> For me, this is the best SMP they've done to date..
> 
> ...


 Send it to me, I'll take some great glamour shots of it. (Or, step into the _Photography _section, some tips in threads there, or we can address this beauty in its own thread). :wicked:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like the watch, does that put us back on topic? :rltrlt:


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

For what its worth, to me a Omega SMP is blue. The blacks nice but the but she most people think of that watch Id suggest they think of the blue variant. My old man has one dating to the late 90's early 2000's which was my first experience with what I consider a high end watch. Only downfall to the SMP is its popularity and every man and his dog seems to have one. All my opinion of course and we'd all do well to remember that.

A great majority of the content of this forum is based on each individuals opinion so why people get so bent out of shape when someone voices an opinion is beyond me. I've read through the comments and have to say I didn't find any of it rude, derogatory or condescending up until the point of name calling and petty digs at each other. Absolutely no need for it to end up there.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

JIMMYNo1 said:


> For what its worth, to me a Omega SMP is blue. The blacks nice but the but she most people think of that watch Id suggest they think of the blue variant. My old man has one dating to the late 90's early 2000's which was my first experience with what I consider a high end watch. Only downfall to the SMP is its popularity and every man and his dog seems to have one. All my opinion of course and we'd all do well to remember that.
> 
> A great majority of the content of this forum is based on each individuals opinion so why people get so bent out of shape when someone voices an opinion is beyond me. I've read through the comments and have to say I didn't find any of it rude, derogatory or condescending up until the point of name calling and petty digs at each other. Absolutely no need for it to end up there.


 Me and my dog share mine :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This is nice the new "Seamaster 1948" I wonder if they will do a black version?

Image from Timezone


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh, another retro model from Omega. :yes:


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Just buy the original for half the price.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> According to one of my local ADs... the black is outselling the blue currently in pretty much all the EU zone... He said this when I bought my black one , and he does spend a bit of time in Europe doing the sales events etc etc .... so I guess he knows a thing or two.
> 
> I reckon the Black will sell out... Could be wrong... If it does not then in the UK , Goldsmiths is where it will be discounted.... because they have an ongoing discount concession agreement with omega for older models ( other ADs may have as well ... just not aware of it ) .. Hence why they have been selling the older Aqua Terras at discount ....


 Well, I popped into one of the Omega boutiques in Bangkok on Thursday (Omega only sell through boutiques here). This one actually (excuse crappy phone pic).










They seemed to be quite shocked to be asked if the outgoing model will be discounted - top seller apparently! 'Just the usual 5% sir' is what I was told (that's an increase from 3%). Blue is seemingly the more popular here. The female manager I like to chat to was awol. The male Thai assistant I spent about 15 minutes chatting with was amazingly clued up about the new watch as he delighted in telling me in his excellent English - and with real enthusiasm. They are all like that here in my experience. (at Omega I mean).

I also saw these two Olympic Seamasters and I have to say, they look far more impressive in the flesh. Especially the first one.


----------



## Wheelnut69 (Dec 20, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> So maybe grab that Black dial before its gone....


 I could be wrong but the black dials on ours are sublime and I think they might be desirable in the future.


----------

